# No more "surge pay" in San Francisco ???



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

(I did look at all the post titles on the front page, but didn't see anyone talking about this exactly)

So, it's not that the San Francisco Bay area is not still having lots of surge areas, nearly all day long. However, last Friday I took 16 rides, at least 13 of which were clearly in surge areas, and I got paid "zero" surge rates ?
So, I sent a message to support, and they told me that this was because..... (are you ready for this stupid shit?) This was because none of the customers "agreed to paying a surge rate" !

Wait ! WTF !?!? So now the customer has to "want" to pay more ? Why in TF would a customer willingly agree to pay more, if they don't have to ?

So then the support person went on to say, that when the request pops up, it will tell me at the bottom of the screen if there is a price multiplier (in other words, if the customer has agreed to paying surg pricing) ......

Okay, so I guess I could just ignore request after request, until I get a dumbshit somewhere, who didn't know that he didn't have to agree to surge pricing..... then, I finally take a ride for surge pay.... but how many rides do I pass up to get that one for surge pay? 
Furthermore, how many ride requests can you ignore before Uber cuts way back, or even eliminates sending you any ride requests at all ???

I guess if I can find any consolation in any of this, it would be that I'm fixing to move to Sacramento, and scrolling over to Sac on the Uber map, I don't think I have ever seen a surge anyway.... so what I'm making now, might be more representative of what I will make there.... and I really didn't want to make the 100 mile trip to San Fran all the time anyway
Just hoping I can scratch out 400-500 a week, in Sac......


----------



## FITS (Apr 24, 2016)

Fishchris said:


> So then the support person went on to say, that when the request pops up, it will tell me at the bottom of the screen if there is a price multiplier (in other words, if the customer has agreed to paying surg pricing) ......


That how you know if your getting a surge ride or not. It'll show you a surge number (1.2x, 2.2x, etc) at the bottom of the screen when you receive a ping from a pax. Sometime I would receive a non surge ping like 10 away even though I'm on a surge zone. I would just ignore those ping. So did it show a surge number when you receive/accepted the ping? If it show a surge number and nothing else like the pax disagree to pay for surge than you should keep on contacting uber. But it a different story if you accepted a ping and it didn't show a surge number than you pretty much accepted a non surge ride.

I'm not a pax so I don't know how that work, but if uber is allowing pax to disagree to pay for surge ride than the ping request shouldn't show any surge number even though they are in a surge zone.


----------



## OlDirtySapper (Jul 26, 2016)

Be careful tho because if you ignore 3 pings in a row you enter some kind of shadow offline mode where you no longer show up in the passenger app and wont get new pings. No warning, No explanation.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Thanks guys....

So back to my point;

Uber is no longer paying surg rates in San Francisco, "except" to maybe 1 clueless customer here or there, who doesn't know they will still get a ride anyway, without agreeing to pay the higher surge rate.

And can anybody else confirm that if we pass on 3 rides, we get no more requests after that ? For how long ? The rest of that day ?

Hmmm. Either way, I took 16 rides with nobody agreeing to surge rates (not saying they were all in a surge area, but at least 13 of them)
So maybe I'd have had to pass on 15 or 20 to get someone to agree to surge rates?
Even if you could pass on that many rides, and not get blacklisted, I think you would have some very slow days.....

Still wondering how I'm going to be able to make $100 a day ?


----------

